

A designer’s perspective on a Groovy and Grails meetup - sabrinamach
http://blog.feralabs.com/2009/04/a-designers-perspective-on-a-groovy-and-grails-meetup/

======
sabrinamach
"... I am not a programmer at all. My background is in design and HCI. The
thought of a geek programmer meeting was slightly disheartening, as I was
worried that I was going to be sitting there with blank eyes, not
understanding a word.

But to my surprise, my preconceptions were found to be wrong. I really enjoyed
the talk..."

------
jemmj
What a designer thinks about a programmers meetup for Groovy and Grails

------
dreur
"...Grails 3 to 5 times faster than Rails.."

